

Engineer Anti-Patterns - paulbaumgart
http://blog.delphix.com/eschrock/2012/engineer-anti-patterns/

======
vannevar
FTA: _The hardest part of engineering comes through execution - plotting an
achievable path through a maze of code and possible deliverables while
maintaining a deep understanding of the customer problem and constraints of
the system._

This definition of 'execution' actually sounds a lot more like a definition of
'architecture' to me. In a software context, architecture means defining what
to code, and just as importantly, what _not_ to code. Many times what appears
to be a failure in execution is actually a failure in architecture. So I can't
agree that execution is the hardest part of engineering; it is the architect's
job to make it the _easiest_ part.

------
zukhan
Shameless plug: if you'd like to work in this type of engineering culture,
drop me a line (zubair@delphix.com). We're hiring like-minded smart people who
want to work with a kick-ass engineering team!

